# String question - PSE KIngfisher



## Gaidheal (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm somewhat disappointed with the PSE bows I bought in that they came with NO documentation, instructions, etc.

Maybe I'm the only one who ever bought their bows who knew nothing about them?

Anyway - if I were to order a replacement string for my KIngfisher, what size would it be?

Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

What is the length on your Kingfisher, the poundage, and what type string can you use? If you aren't sure, contact the dealer that sold it to you.

Never ceases to amaze me at the number of bows that go out with no instructions, and nobody to answer questions via phone or e-mail.

Chad


----------



## Gaidheal (Dec 27, 2006)

LBR said:


> What is the length on your Kingfisher, the poundage, and what type string can you use? If you aren't sure, contact the dealer that sold it to you.
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me at the number of bows that go out with no instructions, and nobody to answer questions via phone or e-mail.
> 
> Chad


Thanks - finally got someone on the phone at PSE... they said check the label on the bow!

When I explained that the label on the bow has 3 boxes:
draw length - blank
draw weight - 40#
string length - blank

the lady claimed to be surprised...but eventually was able to tell me the string length would be 60 inches.

The other 2 PSE bows I bought at the same time had all the info filled out, so maybe she *was* surprised.

The guy I called at 3Rivers sure was surprised - he actually didn't believe me that the bow wasn't marked - and was not able to tell me the proper string length. 

If the arrows I ordered from lancaster ever get here maybe I can see if I can figure which end goes forward - lol

Jamie


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jamie - 

IIRC the Kingfisher is an AMO 60" bow. That means you'll need either an AMO 60" string or a string with an actual lenght of 56-57". Better to go a little long and twist as necessary to shorten. I may be wrong on this part, but I think the KF is Dacron only. If so, then 12 strands should do it.

Viper1 out.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep--what Viper said.


----------

